# per als - pels



## eroz

Hola!

A la frase "hi ha 200 places per als alumnes d'anglès, francès, ..."

No entenc per què és "als" i no "pels". No entenc què fa la preposició aquí?

Ara que ho penso... no serà que quan és "para" en castellà és "per a" i quan és "por" és "per" i la seva forma contracte "pel/s"?

Gràcies per les vostres respostes


----------



## chics

Hola!

per+els = pels
per+als= per als

on:
als = a+els


----------



## betulina

Hola!

El tema de "per/per a" és complicat fins i tot per als natius i sobretot per als orientals, que ho reduïm gairebé tot a "per". Els occidentals ho porten millor.   Hi ha casos que sí que es correspon com en castellà (para -> per a; por -> per) però no sempre. 

En aquest cas, però, és bastant clar perquè és un destinatari i es fa servir "per a": les places són per a aquesta gent; el regal és per a tu.

Espero que et serveixi!


----------



## sept69

betulina o qui sigui.. algu em sabria dir la diferència que hi ha entre "per" i "per a"?
aquest llibre és per tu
aquest llibre és per a tu... no és el mateix?

moltes gràcies


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Realment aquest és un tema que a un oriental, almenys, costa molt d'assimilar, crec jo, perquè és el que deia, que ho reduïm tot a "per". A grans trets, sé que "per" és de causa i "per a", de finalitat i destinatari (o millor dit, benefactiu).Però això és molt limitat. Ho he buscat a la gramàtica valenciana (p. 196) del thread de recursos i explica això:

"[...] "per a" s’usa per a introduir el
benefactiu, la destinació o un complement final:

_La iaia ha fet una coca de llanda per a tu._ (benefactiu)
_L’avió ix per a Londres d’ací a vint minuts._ (destinació)

La preposició _per_ [...] introduïx [...] complements de causa,
el complement agent, el complement de
lloc referit a la ruta d’un moviment o el complement de temps referit a
un període més o menys precís o extens:

_Sempre em dius que tot ho fas per mi._ (causa)
_La proposta va ser ratificada per tots els assistents._ (agent)
_La senda que puja al cim de la Safor passa per la_ (ruta)
_Font dels Bassiets i per la Font dels Òlbits.
Per Sant Joan es fan fogueres_ (temps)"

En el cas que deies, "aquest llibre és per tu" i "aquest llibre és per a tu"... el primer, amb "per", normativa en mà potser s'hauria d'entendre que és que "tu has estat la causa d'aquest llibre, per això l'he escrit"... però és molt agafat pels pèls...  

No sé si queda gaire clar... 
Salut!


----------



## jazyk

Per a mi molt. Per = por, per a = para. No em sembla gaire complicat.


----------



## betulina

Bé, a grans trets sí que hi ha correspondència entre per-por i per a-para, però no sempre és tan simple. I sobretot davant d'infinitiu. En aquest aspecte hi ha dues tendències principals:

-la de Fabra (de moment la normativa): davant d'infinitiu i amb significat de finalitat, que en castellà sempre seria "para", depèn de si el verb principal és d'acció voluntària o no. 

Per exemple: "He vingut per parlar amb tu" (cast. He venido para hablar contigo). "Venir" és un verb d'acció voluntària i es fa servir la preposició *per*.

"Cal temps per a aconseguir resultats" (cast. Hace falta tiempo para conseguir resultados). "Caldre" no és un verb d'acció voluntària i es fa servir *per a*.

-la de Coromines/Solà: davant d'infinitiu, opten per posar sempre "per". 

Aquesta última és la més senzilla de seguir pels orientals  , però Fabra és més coherent amb els usos de tot el domini lingüístic, trobo jo (però faig servir Coromines perquè és més fàcil...  )


----------



## jazyk

Ah, això d'involuntari o involuntari no ho sabia. Habria fer servir _He vingut per a parlar amb tu_. 

Moltes gràcies, Betulina.


----------



## ^NiNa^

Ara mateix estava estudiant la diferència entre per i per a.. i segons el que he llegit no és tan difícil distingir.

Fem servir per davant d'infinitiu, davant d'adverbis i davant de conjuncions. 

El problema està quan trobem per/per a davant d'un nom o d'un pronom. En aquest cas fem servir *per* en els següents casos.
- Indica causa: s'ha queixat per la vaga.
- Indica lloc: L'he vist pel departament.
- Indica temps: Un cop per setmana.
- Indica el mitjà: Per correu electrònic.
- Indica una opinió: Per mi, és il·legal.
- Indica un bescanvi: Decideix per mi.
I fem servir *per a *quan indica finalitat o destinació.
 Ex:
- No serveix per a res.


----------



## betulina

^NiNa^ said:


> Fem servir per davant d'infinitiu, davant d'adverbis i davant de conjuncions.



Hola,

Deus estar-ho estudiant segons la proposta de Coromines-Solà, perquè la normativa no diu això.


----------



## GoranBcn

Jo sempre he pensat que davant d'infinitiu es feia servir *PER* però quan em vaig matricular a la UOC vaig veure que ho posaven amb *PER A *per tot arreu.*

http://www.uoc.edu/web/cat/launivers...55&idpath=5695

Alguns exemples d'aquest link:

"* *Per a estudiar* a la UOC, abans de matricular-s'hi cal sol·licitar l'accés als estudis. "

"*Per a formalitzar* la sol·licitud d'accés a la UOC cal emplenar el formulari d'accés durant el període indicat en l'apartat anterior."

"El proper període *per a sol·licitar* l'accés s'obrirà a finals d'octubre".

És correcte això?                                                                                                  _________________


----------



## betulina

Hola, Goran, bentornat! 

Sí, és correcte, segueixen la normativa. Si hi posessin "per", podríem dir que seguirien la proposta de Coromines-Solà que diem més amunt.



GoranBcn said:


> *
> 
> "* *Per a estudiar* a la UOC, abans de matricular-s'hi cal sol·licitar l'accés als estudis. " -- és correcte, perquè seria com dir "*cal *sol·licitar l'accés *per a* estudiar a la UOC", i _caldre_ és un verb d'acció involuntària i exigeix "per a".
> 
> "*Per a formalitzar* la sol·licitud d'accés a la UOC cal emplenar el formulari d'accés durant el període indicat en l'apartat anterior." -- ídem
> 
> "El proper període *per a sol·licitar* l'accés s'obrirà a finals d'octubre". -- crec que s'ha d'entendre com a "finalitat" - "període per a"
> 
> És correcte això?                                                                                                  _________________



Espero haver-te aclarit alguna cosa, però a veure si algú altre hi té més a dir.


----------



## GoranBcn

betulina said:


> Hola, Goran, bentornat!
> 
> Sí, és correcte, segueixen la normativa. Si hi posessin "per", podríem dir que seguirien la proposta de Coromines-Solà que diem més amunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Espero haver-te aclarit alguna cosa, però a veure si algú altre hi té més a dir.



Gràcies!


----------



## GoranBcn

betulina said:


> Hola, Goran, bentornat!
> Espero haver-te aclarit alguna cosa, però a veure si algú altre hi té més a dir.



Hola de nou:

Fa una setmana vaig parlar amb un catedràtic de la llengua catalana de la UDG, amb el Dr. Salvador Oliva (www.salvador-oliva.com), i em va dir que la forma *per a + verb* (en infinitiu) no és correcta. També li vaig comentar això de la UOC... Em va dir que no la fes servir. Davant d'un verb, no es posa *per a*, sinó només davant d'un substantiu.

Per tant no es diu:

*Per a formalitzar* la sol·licitud
sinó
*Per formalitzar* la sol·licitud

Ni tampoc:

*Per a estudiar* a la UOC
sinó
*Per estudiar* a la UOC

etc

A més, a TV3, SEMPRE fan servir la forma *per + infinitiu*.

Salutacions,

Goran


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Goran,


GoranBcn said:


> Hola de nou:
> 
> Fa una setmana vaig parlar amb un catedràtic de la llengua catalana de la UDG, amb el Dr. Salvador Oliva (www.salvador-oliva.com), i em va dir que la forma *per a + verb* (en infinitiu) no és correcta.



Què vol dir que no és correcta? Correcta normativament? Això no és veritat, com molt bé ha explicat la Betulina en els posts anteriors. Ara, una altra cosa és que no ens agradi la norma, o que es vulgui seguir una proposta alternativa...  





> A més, a TV3, SEMPRE fan servir la forma *per + infinitiu*.



Clar, és que els parlants orientals mai no pronunciem 'per a', i d'aquí ve el problema, però els occidentals sí que la fan.

fins una altra


----------



## Rodavals

La qüestió del "per" i "per a" ha estat molt ben explicat per Coromines i Solà, com alguns de vosaltres ja heu dit. Però aquesta qüestió deixa de ser un problema si pensem que la llengua parlada no té perquè coincidir sempre amb l'escrita. De fet són sempre bastant diferents. En conseqüència, no cal que els parlants que no fem la diferència ens amoïnem per fer-la en la llengua parlada, ja que dir "per a" ens és molt artificiós i fins i tot pot sonar pedant. En la llengua escrita, en canvi, penso que el més sensat és seguir la proposta de Coromines (i Solà), que han demostrat tenir més talent que els responsables de la normativa per parlar d'aquestes qüestions. Els que propugnen posar "per a" davant d'infinitiu no s'acaben d'adonar que estan influenciats pel castellà, que en aquests casos usa "para". I és absurd que els orientals, que no fem la diferència, ens posem a fer-la seguint inconscientment el castellà com a model. 
    Que jo sàpiga, TV-3 no usa sempre "per a". Això depèn de qui parla i, si es tracta de les notícies, depèn del redactor. Però és que TV-3 no és cap autoritat lingüística. Diuen per exemple "ser a punt" que és una ultracorrecció absurda. Mai ningú no ha dit: "Quan vas arribar, jo ja era a punt", que és una beneiteria enorme. I això és el que sovint usa TV-3, on jo he sentit bestieses com "ser de vacances", "ser en coma", etc. 
    D'altra banda, la normativa, a vegades, també s'equivoca. Un exemple: ens volen fer pronunciar la paraula "èxit" amb [gz], quan, de fet, la "x" intervocàlica que va després de l'accent és [ks]: "òxid, sexe, taxi, etc." Només quan va davant de l'accent es pronuncia [gz]: "examen, exòtic, exuberant, etc." Només hi ha una excepció: els derivats: "fixar" ve de "fix" i, en conseqüència es pronuncia [ks] encara que vagi davant de l'accent. I això passa a totes les llengües indoeuropees.
          Un últim exemple: el que no hem de fer mai és confondre "normativa" i "correcció", en el sentit d'adeqüació. Una oració com aquesta: "Les sabates els cordons de les quals són de dos colors ja me les he comprades". Normativament és correctíssima, però és també una beneiteria insensata, de tant com s'allunya de la llengua viva. Per tant, algunes vegades no és gens útil recórrer a la normativa.
           Conclusió: jo diria als que no fem la diferència entre "per" i "per a" que no cal fer-la mai. I en l'escrita, el més sensat és seguir Coromines i Solà, que és la forma "correcta" de la llengua viva. És en aquest sentit que GoranBcn usava la paraula "correcta". Pel que fa als occidentals i als valencians, no cal que s'oblidin d'usar les dues possibilitats, però, això sí, tampoc no cal que l'usin calcant el "por" i el "para" del castellà. En aquest cas, el remei seria, al meu entendre, pitjor que la malaltia. Hi ha una cosa que no podem oblidar mai: l'obsessió per la "normativa" fa agafar dubtes als parlants sobre la "correcció". I això mata la llengua espontània, cosa que equival a dir que, a la llarga, converteix la llengua en una llengua morta.

Salvador Oliva


----------



## GoranBcn

Gràcies, Salvador!


----------

